# Alden special orders



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Anyone know if Alden makes a Shell cordovan PTB in Whiskey on the Plaza last? Also want a NST on the Aberdeen last in Whiskey Shell. Size 11 D in both shoes anyone know of a retailer or of special orders.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

It is not possible, unless you are me, to get single pair makeups from Alden.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Just curious and skeptical.*

How do you seem to rate as the only one able to do that??
Tom


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Edwin Ek said:


> It is not possible, unless you are me, to get single pair makeups from Alden.


What do you mean. I live in LA as well. I would love to have a PTB on the plaza last in Whiskey or Cigar shell or #8 Shell cordovan. Do you have a connection with Alden? I have asked some valued merchants and they can't get special orders in that shoe. Why post unless you can help?


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

Tonyp said:


> What do you mean. I live in LA as well. I would love to have a PTB on the plaza last in Whiskey or Cigar shell or #8 Shell cordovan. Do you have a connection with Alden? I have asked some valued merchants and they can't get special orders in that shoe. Why post unless you can help?


I think his post is supposed to be a joke.


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

Have you called the Alden Shop in SF? Have you tried CitiShoe in Manhattan, or the Alden store on Broadway in Manhattan? What about Alden of Carmel, or that store (forgot the name) in Hawaii?

Also, you might want to visit a store when they have an Alden trunk show where you can talk to the rep. I have an NST #8 cordovan 11 1/2 B, which was a special makeup due to the B width. 10 years ago, I waited 16 weeks to get them. Three years ago I purchased a suede wingtip on the Hampton last, and they came in defective (glue all over the insole of the left shoe). It took a year to get another pair, as they had stopped their run of manufacturing their suede shoes for the year. 

I still like Alden's, but I worry about their quality control. The work on my last three pairs recrafted has been just OK, not stellar. Only a cobbler can tell the work is subpar, and he was the one who told me that Alden's work was not up to snuff. He showed me where they did not take all of the old stitching out of the welt, and sewed the new over the old. I had not noticed, but he did.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Beau said:


> Have you called the Alden Shop in SF? Have you tried CitiShoe in Manhattan, or the Alden store on Broadway in Manhattan? What about Alden of Carmel, or that store (forgot the name) in Hawaii?


You are thinking of LeatherSOUL (in Hawaii). I believe it was Tom who has posted here that Alden doesn't do one-offs anymore, except through major retailers. I know the guys at O'Connells have told me this as well. It's unfortunate, but that seems to be the new reality of retail, plus the fact that Alden is a small company trying to keep up with demand.



> Also, you might want to visit a store when they have an Alden trunk show where you can talk to the rep. I have an NST #8 cordovan 11 1/2 B, which was a special makeup due to the B width. 10 years ago, I waited 16 weeks to get them. Three years ago I purchased a suede wingtip on the Hampton last, and they came in defective (glue all over the insole of the left shoe). It took a year to get another pair, as they had stopped their run of manufacturing their suede shoes for the year.


Stuff like that just confirms how small they are. Remember, they have to churn out a huge number of shoes for BB each year, not to mention Japan (apparently). Something has to give, and it appears that special one-offs for individual customers is it.



> I still like Alden's, but I worry about their quality control. The work on my last three pairs recrafted has been just OK, not stellar. Only a cobbler can tell the work is subpar, and he was the one who told me that Alden's work was not up to snuff. He showed me where they did not take all of the old stitching out of the welt, and sewed the new over the old. I had not noticed, but he did.


That's not happy news. I've noticed from looking at new-old-stock shoes at O'Connells that some of the leathers (mainly the sole leathers and insole) are not as nice today as before. But that's a sourcing issue and quite a different thing than refurbishment issues. Still excellent shoes for the price. They'd have to get really half-assed in their operations for that to change substantially. But it is somewhat worrying all the same.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Also, the issue with ravello/whiskey/cigar is not only one-off production related - but also scarcity of the leathers - even if Alden would do one-offs (which they do at very high premium, you need to find a retailer willing to do it) - if they do not have the raw material, it's a no go.


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

Quality made shoes with good styling are becoming harder to come by for a reasonable price. In my 20's I was an AE fan. I didn't like all of their shoes, but Cap Toes and Tassle Loafers were traditional enough. Alden's were out of my price range. When I could finally afford Aldens, I dropped AE and won't go back. I tried on several AE lasts this year and none fit me as well as Aldens.

While I was in Brugge this past spring I looked at Churches in a shop window. I can't say they are any better than Alden. The Churches have a canvas lining in the top of the vamp. I think that is lesser in quality, versus the Alden's leather lining. 

It is frustrating when companies reduce the level of customer service in the face of raising prices.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Alden of Carmel has a shoe that fits my fix. A NST on the plaza last in # 8 shell cordovan. I am also looking at Ron Rider's shoes for something new and different in Shell cordovan for around the same price as Alden. Shoe for $600+ is not a bad deal for the workmanship that goes into them. I do not find Alden to be poor workmanship. I have seen $1000+ shoes that look bad.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ the NST shell on the plaza last in color 8 is a very good looking shoe. CC has posted pictures in "what footwear are you wearing today"


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Just to confirm what others have stated, a few months ago the Alden rep told me that they no longer do individual one-offs.


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

Alden will still do one-off special make ups. However they will only do it for certain retailers. Ive got 2 pairs on order now, and should be completed in a few months. One pair color 8 shell and the other dark brown suede.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Tom Rath said:


> Alden will still do one-off special make ups. However they will only do it for certain retailers. Ive got 2 pairs on order now, and should be completed in a few months. One pair color 8 shell and the other dark brown suede.


 What last? what retailer? and how much up charge. I am still wanting a PTB in shell either whiskey, cigar or ravello on the plaza last.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

mcarthur said:


> ^ the NST shell on the plaza last in color 8 is a very good looking shoe. CC has posted pictures in "what footwear are you wearing today"


Thanks Mac. I order them as well, today.:icon_smile:


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Tonyp said:


> What last? what retailer? and how much up charge. I am still wanting a PTB in shell either whiskey, cigar or ravello on the plaza last.


Try Moulded Shoe in NYC - I was quoted about $400 premium over sticker price. Again, if the leather is not available (and the ones you mention are not readily available), it can not be done.


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

I ordered a couple of pairs of wingtip boots, barrie last. Cost was $100 over usual retail. The suede ones will be ready by March or so, with the color 8 to follow. I won't give the name of the retailer however.

You can place orders at the Alden shop in NYC as well as Tom Austin in NYC.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

hreljan said:


> Try Moulded Shoe in NYC - I was quoted about $400 premium over sticker price.


I'm going to earn a whole new generation of enemies by stating that I don't believe paying $400 extra for a pair of special Aldens is smart use of money. It simply defeats the purpose of buying Alden in the first place, i.e. value for money. I'm not up on American shoe prices, but I bet that premium would mean a price point in a higher quality league, such as EGs on sale or something.



Tom Rath said:


> Cost was $100 over usual retail.


That seems reasonable.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Doctor Damage said:


> I'm going to earn a whole new generation of enemies by stating that I don't believe paying $400 extra for a pair of special Aldens is smart use of money. It simply defeats the purpose of buying Alden in the first place, i.e. value for money. I'm not up on American shoe prices, but I bet that premium would mean a price point in a higher quality league, such as EGs on sale or something.
> 
> That seems reasonable.


I agree with You DD. I can get some EG's for $900-$1000 or less on sale. $100 seems right.


----------



## Solomander (Dec 1, 2008)

I recently spoke with the manager of the Alden shop in NYC about a special order and he was not very interested in pursuing the topic. He told me that it would be way over list and would take 6 to 9 months to do. He seemed not to want to be bothered. In my limited and recent experience with Aldens, the thing to do seems to be to get your size dialed in and work with Leather Soul, Alden of Carmel or another retailer that does limited editions from time to time.

Joel


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> I'm going to earn a whole new generation of enemies by stating that I don't believe paying $400 extra for a pair of special Aldens is smart use of money. It simply defeats the purpose of buying Alden in the first place, i.e. value for money. I'm not up on American shoe prices, but I bet that premium would mean a price point in a higher quality league, such as EGs on sale or something.


I agree, and so does Alden (and their retailers). I think that the price point is such to discourage people from doing one offs (C&J has the same policy).


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ I am in total agreement with DD assessment


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

hreljan said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to earn a whole new generation of enemies by stating that I don't believe paying $400 extra for a pair of special Aldens is smart use of money. It simply defeats the purpose of buying Alden in the first place, i.e. value for money. I'm not up on American shoe prices, but I bet that premium would mean a price point in a higher quality league, such as EGs on sale or something.
> ...


I don't know what to say to this, except I think it's a bullshit policy. I know Tom and other retailers will try to defend it, but I no longer accept that. Perhaps if I had my own shoe store I would think differently, but that's a many years (and several hundred thousand dollars of capital) in the future. Where can you get good quality dress shoes if you have odd size feet? Or if you need extra narrow heels or something? If not Alden, then who? As I understand it, they built their reputation on being orthopedic specialists and having the capability for doing weird sizes/widths, that few other, if any, quality shoemakers do (or ever did). On the other hand, maybe there's no market for that anymore, so they've largely abandoned it to the bespoke industry.

Whatever I guess.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Sorry for ranting guys; this stuff just frustrates the hell out of me.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

No joke. Sorry, didn't mean to be obscure. I just have a long-cultivated (individualized) relationship...


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Edwin Ek said:


> No joke. Sorry, didn't mean to be obscure. I just have a long-cultivated (individualized) relationship...


Then you started this, I guess. Lucky you but, not helping the cause. Bragging is ok I guess.ic12337:


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

I was in SF this past weekend and bought a pair of #8 shell cordovan LHS in 11 1/2 B from the Alden Shop. I asked if the shoe was available in Cigar. The manager of this company owned store said it was unlikely, then later said it could be done for $200 upcharge. The waits are interminable.

I decided I could be happy with #8. Money is money, and time is time. I don't want to wait 16 weeks or a year for a pair of shoes. Alden is a ready-to-wear manufacturer. They offer a variety of sizes, just not in every shoe or color. Their policy today requires their customers to make compromises.

I make a good living, but I am not willing to afford the cost to go the bespoke route.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Beau said:


> I was in SF this past weekend and bought a pair of #8 shell cordovan LHS in 11 1/2 B from the Alden Shop. I asked if the shoe was available in Cigar. The manager of this company owned store said it was unlikely, then later said it could be done for $200 upcharge. The waits are interminable.
> 
> I decided I could be happy with #8. Money is money, and time is time. I don't want to wait 16 weeks or a year for a pair of shoes. Alden is a ready-to-wear manufacturer. They offer a variety of sizes, just not in every shoe or color. Their policy today requires their customers to make compromises.
> 
> I make a good living, but I am not willing to afford the cost to go the bespoke route.


Just wait and they will have them. Check on the web with citishoes or shoemart. Also sherman Bros. may have them.


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

Tonyp said:


> Just wait and they will have them. Check on the web with citishoes or shoemart. Also sherman Bros. may have them.


Too late and accurate size rules. My next pair is either the bit loafer in dark brown or a black shell captoe.

I am having a difficult time convincing myself to move beyond Alden for serious shoes.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> I don't know what to say to this, except I think it's a bullshit policy. I know Tom and other retailers will try to defend it, but I no longer accept that. Perhaps if I had my own shoe store I would think differently, but that's a many years (and several hundred thousand dollars of capital) in the future. Where can you get good quality dress shoes if you have odd size feet? Or if you need extra narrow heels or something? If not Alden, then who? As I understand it, they built their reputation on being orthopedic specialists and having the capability for doing weird sizes/widths, that few other, if any, quality shoemakers do (or ever did). On the other hand, maybe there's no market for that anymore, so they've largely abandoned it to the bespoke industry.
> 
> Whatever I guess.


I think there is a misunderstanding going on. Alden doesn't charge $400 to do a special order. I believe $100 is what they charge. If a retailer is charging you $400, they are just being greedy or trying to discourage you.

(For stock shoes in the catalog (non special edition makeup shoes), any retailer should take a special order for no more than the regular price. For instance, if you wanted a PTB in size 11AAA, there should be no upcharge, just a 6 month or so wait.)

I will take ANY single pair special order for a $100 upcharge. HOWEVER, the customer must know and accept there is no guaranteed completion timeframe. The way the factory handles these single pair special orders is, they work on them when they have time. If a customer (retailer) puts in an order for a run of shoes (12/24/36/48/60 pairs etc), they will get worked on first. That's why a single pair makeup could take years if they never get worked on. I've taken orders in the past and a few took 8 months, and I've had a few take a year. It just depends on the factory.

The best way as Joel stated is to work closely with retailers that do special runs. For instance, I have a preorder email list that I just started where I tell people what I will be ordering next so that they can add their odd size to the run without any upcharge. (That is if they like the model). I have also worked with my clients in the past to come up with designs that I was willing to stock in my store, hence you would be able to get a pair of your dream shoes in 4-6 months without an upcharge. The shell cordovan Indy was actually an idea from a forum member!

I think the main reason certain retailers may ask for a $400 upcharge is because they have been burned in the past by customer cancelations. I have been burned before as well with a few EG shoes. Imagine someone special ordering a wacky shoe in a size 13EEE or 5.5B and canceling the order. It's hard for a small shop to get their money back for that pair.

I hope this clears some confusion. It's not effective for the factory to stop 12 pair run production orders to do a single pair. It's just not an effective use of factory time.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Tom,
Thank you for your input on this matter


----------



## Spats (Dec 3, 2008)

*define "special order, please."*

I've been enjoying reading this thread but have to ask, what are we calling a special order: a production shoe in an unusual size, or a production shoe in a leather of limited supply, or a shoe made on an Alden last with a mix of features not customarily offered by Alden? For instance, are we talking about a black plain toe blucher in size 14AAA, or a longwing in cigar, or a tassel loafer on the Barrie last with commando sole in whiskey shell? Alden "fans" can be a demanding bunch, no?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Spats said:


> I've been enjoying reading this thread but have to ask, what are we calling a special order: a production shoe in an unusual size, or a production shoe in a leather of limited supply, or a shoe made on an Alden last with a mix of features not customarily offered by Alden? For instance, are we talking about a black plain toe blucher in size 14AAA, or a longwing in cigar, or a tassel loafer on the Barrie last with commando sole in whiskey shell? Alden "fans" can be a demanding bunch, no?


Stocked shoes in sizes available in that last, for instance, a Barrie Plain Toe Blucher, shell cordovan #990 in a size 10AAA wouldn't and shouldn't be considered a one off special order.

I think we're talking about shoes that aren't in the stock catalog such as a Plaza Plain Toe Blucher, single leather sole, black shell cordovan, 6 eyelets, etc... or whatever you can imagine.

Cigar/Whiskey/Ravello shoes are also considered special orders but will take even longer if not forever due to the supply versus demand.


----------



## Spats (Dec 3, 2008)

*Thanks for clarification*

OK, thanks for clarification. I would agree with your definition, and if Alden has a "responsibility" to the shoe buying public, I would have to add that fitting difficult feet with an otherwise standard shoe is more important than getting the fans their tenth pair in a scarce color. It is nice to know there is a company left that offers a variety of sizes and with a little style too. Lots of cool looking shoes coming from Europe we see on this thread have no width choices at all.

With that said, I still want longwings in whiskey shell, someday! :icon_smile_big: Spats


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

So Leather Soul... If I ordered a 0ne off 639 style wingtip on the truflare last it would be possible... it would just be 100 over the stated cost of such a shoe?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Mattdeckard said:


> So Leather Soul... If I ordered a 0ne off 639 style wingtip on the truflare last it would be possible... it would just be 100 over the stated cost of such a shoe?


639 was a stock shoe. It is now limited to stock, meaning they are not remaking it for stock, they are limited to what ever is left in the stock room walls. There is a very slim chance it may be available, but I highly doubt it.

So, yes, if a retailer such as myself were to order it for you, (and it was not in stock), they would probably charge you the upcharge. Unfortunately it is now $150 through us.

If you were to pursue this, remember Alden does not guarantee a completion date for one off makeups. Also, I would make this shoe as a New England standard shoe, meaning although it would cost a little more, it would be leather lined and made with better (in my opinion) components.

Another thing to consider...the Truflare is not so far off from the Barrie. Does the Barrie not work for you?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LeatherSOUL said:


> The best way as Joel stated is to work closely with retailers that do special runs. For instance, I have a preorder email list that I just started where I tell people what I will be ordering next so that they can add their odd size to the run without any upcharge. (That is if they like the model). I have also worked with my clients in the past to come up with designs that I was willing to stock in my store, hence you would be able to get a pair of your dream shoes in 4-6 months without an upcharge. The shell cordovan Indy was actually an idea from a forum member!


As a two time beneficiary of your past "special runs", you are to be complimented for your remarkable design sense and your unerring focus on satisfying your customers. While the Alden's, EG's, etc. are quite wonderful, it is you and your staff that make buying a pair of shoes such a remarkable experience! :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> As a two time beneficiary of your past "special runs", you are to be complimented for your remarkable design sense and your unerring focus on satisfying your customers. While the Alden's, EG's, etc. are quite wonderful, it is you and your staff that make buying a pair of shoes such a remarkable experience! :thumbs-up:


"amen"


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> As a two time beneficiary of your past "special runs", you are to be complimented for your remarkable design sense and your unerring focus on satisfying your customers. While the Alden's, EG's, etc. are quite wonderful, it is you and your staff that make buying a pair of shoes such a remarkable experience! :thumbs-up:





mcarthur said:


> "amen"


Wow, thank you!


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Wow, thank you!


So, Tom. Would Alden make up a 975 Long Wing and a 990 Plain Toe Blucher, but done in the same leather as the 945 All Weather Walker? I have wanted a pair of black grain wing tips and plain toes for over 15 years since I gave my old ones away.

If they would do it, how long would it take and what would they charge? Would it be an upcharge from the shell price even though the special order would be in alpine grain calf?

Also, you're the special order guru, so is there any compelling reason not to do it if they're willing to make them and I'm willing to wait? I think these would be great with flannels, herringbones and tweeds-strictly a fall/winter shoe. What's your take on this idea?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Brooksfan said:


> So, Tom. Would Alden make up a 975 Long Wing and a 990 Plain Toe Blucher, but done in the same leather as the 945 All Weather Walker? I have wanted a pair of black grain wing tips and plain toes for over 15 years since I gave my old ones away.
> 
> If they would do it, how long would it take and what would they charge? Would it be an upcharge from the shell price even though the special order would be in alpine grain calf?
> 
> Also, you're the special order guru, so is there any compelling reason not to do it if they're willing to make them and I'm willing to wait? I think these would be great with flannels, herringbones and tweeds-strictly a fall/winter shoe. What's your take on this idea?


As a special one off makeup, my price would be $150 + the price which would be $435 ($585) for the longwing and $425 ($575) for the 990. You can see a couple variations here:

Honestly I would probably order the longwing the next time I reorder my American Longwing, that way you wouldn't need to pay a $150 upcharge.

I think the black grain longwing would be a fine shoe.


----------



## andrewcorreia (Jan 21, 2009)

Will Alden be offering any shell cordovan dress belts in Cigar? I would love to have a pair of wing-tip tassel loafers in this color with the belt.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Wow, thank you!


you earned it.


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

ShoeMart had them for quite a while and were down to a single size recently, but now that looks gone. You might contact them to find out if they expect to get them again. As limited as cigar is in shoes, belts in cigar were a surprise to me and I grabbed one when I could.



andrewcorreia said:


> Will Alden be offering any shell cordovan dress belts in Cigar? I would love to have a pair of wing-tip tassel loafers in this color with the belt.


.
.


----------



## andrewcorreia (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you very much for your assistance!


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

The San Francisco Alden store is placing or just placed an order for cigar cordovan belts. You may want to contact them (Robert is my contact there) to reserve a specific size.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

LeatherSOUL said:


> 639 was a stock shoe. It is now limited to stock, meaning they are not remaking it for stock, they are limited to what ever is left in the stock room walls. There is a very slim chance it may be available, but I highly doubt it.
> 
> So, yes, if a retailer such as myself were to order it for you, (and it was not in stock), they would probably charge you the upcharge. Unfortunately it is now $150 through us.
> 
> ...


To my feet their is a pretty pronounced difference between the two lasts. I had a pair of plain toes in the Barrie last in a 9.5 E and later bought a pair done on the Truflare last in a 9.5 EE. I wore through the Truflare very quickly because they were just extremely comfortable. Felt like they were made for my feet. Even matched out on the old Alden foot shape chart as the right last for me, and i was surprised at how right they were. After the resole they nevr felt nearly as comfortable, yet they still feel better than my pair done on the Barrie.

Do you know if they have any of the 639 wingtips in brown available ready made in a 9.5 EE? And if that's not available. What would it cost to do a pair in shell Cordovan with a double thick soul in that same last?


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

^ I want to see that Alden foot shape chart.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

srivats said:


> ^ I want to see that Alden foot shape chart.


It was an old folded out chart that the trunk show salesman showed me in Carroll & Co. in Pasadena. He pulled it out of his briefcase and unfolded it on the floor. Showed all the lasts and foot shapes that worked in them. He also told me they don't make the sheet anymore.

looking at it he and I both determined the Truflare was the best. And I bought my truflare pair in 9.5 EE and a pair of black captoe ankle boots in the Trubalance last. I already had a pair of plain toe shoes on the Barrie last. Of them all, for my foot, that Truflare is the best.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Matt, 

No 9.5EEs in stock. The closest is a 10E and 10EE.

To answer your question about the shell version, it would be a whopping $745.


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

Leathersoul, I just got your plain toe cordovan bluchers on the hampton last and, despite not being broke in yet, they are the best fitting shoes I've ever had. They look great too.

I'll be watching for other special orders on the hampton last. I'd love to get a black calf plain toe balmoral on the hampton.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

norton said:


> Leathersoul, I just got your plain toe cordovan bluchers on the hampton last and, despite not being broke in yet, they are the best fitting shoes I've ever had. They look great too.
> 
> I'll be watching for other special orders on the hampton last. I'd love to get a black calf plain toe balmoral on the hampton.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Matt,
> 
> No 9.5EEs in stock. The closest is a 10E and 10EE.
> 
> To answer your question about the shell version, it would be a whopping $745.


I'm trying not to step on my jaw.

Still cheeper than custom.

In that case... hmmm I think hem and haw a bit more on these flex welts in the 9.5 E in the Barrie.


----------



## andrewcorreia (Jan 21, 2009)

*Alden Cigar Shell Cordovan Belt*

It appears that my hunt for a 36 Cigar Shell Cordovan Belt has been unsuccessful. Every store I have called tells me they are on "back order" which means they may not have them for another decade (ok, I'm being facetious, maybe a tad bitter). Any suggestions? I need a pair of dark brown shell corodvan loafers and a matching belt.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

andrewcorreia said:


> It appears that my hunt for a 36 Cigar Shell Cordovan Belt has been unsuccessful. Every store I have called tells me they are on "back order" which means they may not have them for another decade (ok, I'm being facetious, maybe a tad bitter). Any suggestions? I need a pair of dark brown shell corodvan loafers and a matching belt.


Kramer leather will make belts to order with any Horween shell. They are overlayed onto a thicker leather stock - not as light as the Alden, but more durable in my mind. Talk to Kramer.


----------



## andrewcorreia (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm not too familiar with Kramer, will have to do some research. Thank you!


----------

